# Motorräder... Fluch oder Segen ?



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,

aus aktuellen Anlass interessiere ich mich mal für eure Meinung zu Motorradfahrern.
Als ich heute gemütlich mit 120 (120 Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung + Kurven) auf dem hiesigen Autobahnkreuz auffahren wollte, sind rechts! neben mir 2 Motorradfahrer mit Wheelies (auf einem Rad) auf nicht vorhanden Spur vorbeigekachelt wie die Irren...

Diese Verhalten sieht man im Sommer leider sehr häufig, und die Zahl der Unfalltoten ist nicht wirklich gering. 
Es wäre natürlich einfach nur den Motorradfahren die Schuld zu geben, denn oftmals werden sie leider auch einfach übersehen, ABER wäre es dann nicht zumindest ratsam sich an die Verkehrsregeln zu halten ?

mfg Caps


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juni 2011)

Solange man anständig mit den Dingern umgeht find ich sie ganz ok. Was allerdings nicht ab kann ist, wenn einige meinen sie müssten Nachts um halb 3 laut durch die Stadt knattern.

Ich persönlich wirde mir aber kein Motorrad anschaffen, weil man damit keinen Kasten Bier ordentlich tranzportieren kann.


----------



## pampam (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich fahr selbst Motorrad (meistens rücksichtsvoll). Zum Teil ist es aber schlimm, wieviele Autofahrer einen Gefährden, nur weil sie was gegen Motorradfahrer haben, bzw es nicht vorbeilassen wollen.

Oder wenn man an der Ampel / Im Stau zwischen den Autos durchfährt gibts auch einige die sich drüber aufregen (und extra den Weg versperren), obwohl der Motorradfahrer doch dann weg ist und niemand mehr stört. Einfach typisch Deutsch, dass die einen nicht vorbeilassen, nur weil sie mit dem Auto nicht selbst zwischendurch fahren können (Es gibt wohl niemand, der das als Motorradfahrer nicht so machen würde).

Gibt aber auch Autofahrer, die auf Motorradfahrer rücksicht nehmen (warscheinlich selbst Motorradfahrer), z.B. fahren sie bei nem Berg oder an der Ampel rechts ran um einen vorbeizulassen usw.

Als Motorradfahrer hat man es jedenfalls nich leicht auf unseren Straßen, denn man wird oft übersehen und Leute, die nicht selbst Motorrad fahren können weder Verhalten noch Geschwindigkeit richtig einschätzen...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. Juni 2011)

Motorradfahrer sind Organspender





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrYk2FylxfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pampam (1. Juni 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Motorradfahrer sind Organspender
> 
> [...]



Oft aber nur, weil sie von einem Autofahrer übersehen wurden. Die ganzen Ghostrider(nachmacher) sind natürlich selbst schuld, wenn Ihnen was passiert, da kann man nur hoffen, dass sie niemand anderen mit reinziehen.


----------



## skyline930 (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich fahre, hasse ich fast alles mit 2 Rädern allgemein. Wobei Motorräder meistens noch gehen, die Roller-Fahrer sind schlimmer. Für diese "coolen" Pseudogangster auf Ihren aufgemotzten Staubsaugern wünsch ich mir regelmäßig ne Tür Rechts die man per Knopfdruck aufspringen lassen kann -.-

Gegen normal fahrende Motorrad-Fahrer hab ich nix, wems Spaß macht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin recht lange Motorrad gefahren und mein Fazit: Wer sich an die Verkehrsregeln hält, der überlebt die Autofahrer nicht.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2011)

> Oder wenn man an der Ampel / Im Stau zwischen den Autos durchfährt gibts auch einige die sich drüber aufregen


 #

Das ist doch schonmal wieder son Punkt.
Motorräder sind vollwertige Verkehrsteilnehmer und brauchen rein rechtlich eine komplette Spur.
Warum sollten als an Ampeln für einige Verkehrsteilnehmer andere Regeln gelten?
Und in Staus fahren Motorradfahrer in der Rettungsgasse, die für Krankenwagen geöffnet wird.
Auch hier ist es ein klarer Verstoß gegen die Verkehrsregeln.
Im Stau kann ich es aber noch teilweise verstehen, da es nicht angenehm ist auf dem Bock zu sitzen ohne zu fahren.
Aber auch da muss man nich gleich mit 50 durchkacheln...


----------



## pampam (1. Juni 2011)

Mir kann 1. niemand sagen, er würde sich an alle Verkehrsregeln halten und 2. wüsste ich nicht, dass man jemand behindert oder Gefährdet, wenn man an der Ampel zwischen den Autos durch fährt. Und Kein Autofahrer kann behaupten, dass er das nie machen würde, wenn er mit dem Motorrad (oder auch Roller) durch die Stadt fahren würde.


Aber ich geb dir natürlich Recht, dass man da nicht wie ein Irrer durchheitzen muss.

Vor ca. einem Jahr bin ich mal mit dem Roller an einer Ampel durchgefahren (bei einer ca. 1km langen Schlange) und da ist n Bus so gefahren, dass ich da nicht durch komme und dann hat der Fahrer auch noch aus seinem Fenster gerufen: "Du kommst hier nicht durch mit deinem kleinen Scheißteil!".



Wenn jemand an der Ampel kein Platz macht nervt mich das ja nicht, aber wenn die extra so in die Mitte fahren, dann nervts schon... so nach dem Motto "Was ich nicht kann, kannst du auch nicht". Und wenn halt jemand Platz macht (am besten ist es, wenn der nebendrann zu gemacht hat xD) dann freu ich mich drüber ist, mach ich auch genauso, wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> #
> 
> Das ist doch schonmal wieder son Punkt.
> Motorräder sind vollwertige Verkehrsteilnehmer und brauchen rein rechtlich eine komplette Spur.
> ...



Und du hälst dich immer an die Verkehrsregeln? Oder anders gefragt: Welchen konkreten Nachteil hast du, wenn die Motorräder bis zur Ampel vorfahren?


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2011)

Nervig ist, wenn man im Stau steht bzw. wenn man Stop'n'Go faehrt und sich dann noch Motorraeder zwischendurch schlaengeln. Und mit "schlaegeln" mein ich nicht durch die Gasse fahren, sondern wirklich zwischen den Autos der verschiedenen Spuren durchschlaengeln. Man muss eh schon aufpassen und sich konzentrieren und dann darf man noch auf solche Deppen Ruecksicht nehmen...


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2011)

Und genau diese Einstellung ist mein Problem.
Ich halte auch für Fahrradfahrer an, wenn ich das Verkehrshindernis auf meiner Seite habe, eben weil auch 2radfahrer für mich eine ganze Spur brauchen.
Und es gibt leider genug Motorradfahrer die durch jede noch so enge Gasse durchheizen.


> Welchen konkreten Nachteil hast du, wenn die Motorräder bis zur Ampel vorfahren?


Das mir 10 cm an den Seiten zum nächsten Verkehrsteilnehmer zu wenig sind, ich mich richtig verhalte und jemand anderes meinen Platz zu macht.



> . wüsste ich nicht, dass man jemand behindert oder Gefährdet,


In erster Linie gefärdest du dich selber...
Den Vater von ner Bekannten hats an einer Ampel zerlegt, weil er eben mal durchfahren wollte und der LKW dann doch die ganze Spur zum Abbiegen brauchte und nur geschaut hat ob beim rechts Abbiegen RECHTS neben ihm was ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2011)

Und das ist wieder mein Problem: Ich rege mich nie über andere Verkehrsteilnehmer auf, die müssen selbst wissen, was für einen Quatsch sie machen. Jeder fährt mal zu schnell, überquert eine durchgezogene Linie oder flitzt noch bei orange mit Vollgas drüber. Aber wehe, wenn ein Motorradfahrer das macht! Dann, jaaa, dann werden alle Autofahrer plötzlich zu Verkehrs-Aposteln, die meinen, einen Lehrauftrag zu haben.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2011)

Mich würd auch eine wunderhübsche Frau in einem Ferrari stören die mich beim Autofahren behindert .

Ich mach mir ernsthaft Sorgen um die Motorradfahrer, die numal sehr oft so fahren, als ob sie in einer Tonne Schaustofff gehüllt sind.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Ich war auch ne Zeit lang ganz heiß drauf Motorrad zu fahren. Mittlerweile hat es irgendwie den Reiz verloren für mich.

Es interessiert mich immer noch, es mal auszuprobieren, aber es ist eben auch sehr gefährlich. Eine Freundin von mir hat neulich beim besteigen eines Motorrads, das Ding aufs Bein bekommen. Also ein stehendes Motorrad ist ihr aufs Bein gefallen.
Fazit: Der Knochen ist 1cm (!!!) durchgebrochen, die Ärzte konnten es kaum glauben, sie hat eine Metallplatte unterm Knie, dicke Narben und die Platte bleibt 1 Jahr drin, dann wird sie wieder rausoperiert.

Klar, sowas passiert nicht sonderlich häufig, aber ein Auto wäre einem wohl nicht aufs Bein gefallen und beim Fahrrad wär das Bein wohl heile geblieben. ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Juni 2011)

Gegen Motorradfahrer habe ich nichts, warum auch? Wenn sie halt mal an der Ampel zwischen den Autos durchfahren - na und? Die behindern schliesslich keinen. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich deswegen so kleinkariert aufregen kann.
Und diese Ghostrider und waghalsigen Fahrer machen einen sehr geringen Teil der Fahrer aus...das ist objektiv gesehen sicher nicht die Messlatte für eure Vorurteile!

Was mich im Verkehr sehr viel mehr stört, sind Fahrradfahrer. Die stellen viel zu oft eine Gefahr für Autofahrer und Fußgänger dar. Wurde selbst schon 3 mal als Fußgänger von Bikern angefahren, die auf alle Grundregeln geschissen haben (Klingeln, Fahrradweg, Geschwindigkeit anpassen etc.). An Ampeln ist es das selbe Spiel wie bei den Motorradfahrern, nur mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass die oft anfahrende Autos behindern und aufhalten oder gar in die Seite reinfahren. Oder aber auch wenn sie die Vorfahrtsregeln nicht beachten, was extrem gefährlich für sie selbst sein kann...und dann wird einem noch "Arschloch" hinterher geschrien, wenn man selbst geschnitten wird...alles schon oft genug erlebt -.-


----------



## pampam (2. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich war auch ne Zeit lang ganz heiß drauf Motorrad zu fahren. Mittlerweile hat es irgendwie den Reiz verloren für mich.
> 
> Es interessiert mich immer noch, es mal auszuprobieren, aber es ist eben auch sehr gefährlich. Eine Freundin von mir hat neulich beim besteigen eines Motorrads, das Ding aufs Bein bekommen. Also ein stehendes Motorrad ist ihr aufs Bein gefallen.
> Fazit: Der Knochen ist 1cm (!!!) durchgebrochen, die Ärzte konnten es kaum glauben, sie hat eine Metallplatte unterm Knie, dicke Narben und die Platte bleibt 1 Jahr drin, dann wird sie wieder rausoperiert.
> ...






Ist ja klar, wenn das Motorrad umfällt, wirft man lieber sich selbst drunter, bevor was kaputt geht (ist wirklich so xD). 

Es gehört aber wirklich viel Pech dazu, wenn einem sowas passiert, nur weils Motorrad umfällt... wo man ja erstmal nen Schritt auf die Seite macht um nen sicheren Stand zu haben, wenn man das Motorrad festhält.

Wenn man wirklich Motorrad fährt, lässt man sich von solchen "kleinigkeiten" aber nich davon abhalten. Bei wirklich großen verletzungen versteh ich das noch, aber wenn man Angst davor hat, sollte man es halt gleich bleiben lassen.


----------



## Lakor (2. Juni 2011)

Naja ich hab zu Motoradfahrern ne zwiegespaltene Meinung:

Punkt 1: Im Stau durch fahren:

Ich lasse sie, ich finde es ist ok, ich hasse sie trotzdem dafür, dass sie es können  

Punkt 2: An der Ampel vor mich stellen:

Absolut in Ordnung gemäß dem Fall dass sie dann auch Gas geben. Ich bin nebenberuflich Pizzafahrer, ergo habe ich einen notorischen Bleifuß und fahre auch gerne mal etwas schneller, grade Nachts. Wenn sich dann aber ein Motoradfahrer vor mich stellt, nur damit ich dann 100 Meter später gewzungen bin ihn wieder zu überholen, dann nervt das. Vorallem wenn das an 3 Ampeln hintereinander passiert und er es aber immer wieder tut.

Punkt 3: Rollerfahrer:

Ich weiß, kein Motorad, aber ich finde diese Zwiebacksägen sind einfach nur nervig und Verkehrshindernisse auf 2 Rollen. Nichts gegen Jugendliche welche mobil sein wollen, aber wenn dann einer von denen der Meinung ist, dass er sich an einer Ampel vor mich stellt, bloß weil er die ersten 20 Meter schneller beschleunigt, dann werde ich echt sauer. Da mache ich persönlich auch mal ganz gerne die Scheibenwischanlage an wenn er neben mir ist...

Mein Fazit:

Ich habe nichts gegen sie, solang sie sich umsichtig verhalten. Ich meine, sie riskieren zwar in erster Linie ihr eigenes Leben, aber ich glaube wenn dir eine Hayabusa durch die Windschutzscheibe kracht kann dir das auch mal den Tag versauen. So Far, Rücksicht nehmen, und zwar Autos so wie Motorräder.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Da mache ich persönlich auch mal ganz gerne die Scheibenwischanlage an wenn er neben mir ist...



;D der is gut  


Also ich hab nix gegen Motoradfahrer, wenn sie wissen was sie tun ( siehe Ghostrider ).
Von mir aus können die 400 auf der Landstraße fahren, wenn sie nicht sich und andere gefährden.

Aber wenn dann so Midlifecrisis 40 Jährige sich ne Rennmaschiene kaufen, weil sie ja vor 20 Jahren schonmal Motorrad gefahren sind, dann krieg ich ne mordswut.
Die und nur die, die nicht mit ihrer Maschiene umgehen können gefährden andere Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Ghostrider jemals in ein Unfall verwickelt war ( wär auch bestimmt nicht gut ausgegangen, so schnell wie der fährt ).
Aber "Jeder Motorrad frisch aus der Garageholer am Anfang der Saison", sollte sich klar machen, dass er kein ausgebildeter Rennfahrer ist und dazu noch ein halbes Jahr nicht auf der Maschiene saß.

Und die Autofahrer sollten sich klarmachen, dass es solche gibt und noch vorsichtiger fahren.

Ich hab mir z.B. wieder den Schulterblick auf der Autobahn/Landstraße angewöhnt ( lol wer macht den egtl. nach der Fahrschule noch regelmäßig ? ), da es immer sein kann, dass ein Biker mein Blinker nicht sieht oder sonstwas und halt auch rauszieht.

Ich persönlich will nie für irgendeinen Unfall verantwortlich sein und so fahr ich auch.

Denn ich weiss, wie ein Motorradfahrer bei 150 KmH aussieht. (halte ich hier für nicht adäquat zu posten [wer will, PM   ] )
und da is auch nicht mehr viel mit Organpenden angesagt.


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Juni 2011)

Ich wohne in den Bergen mit vielen Serpentinenstraßen, die von Motorradfahrern ja so gerne gefahren werden.

Dabei regt mich immer auf, dass Motorradfahrer IMMER sich so in die Kurve lehnen, dass sie nicht nur ihre komplette Hälfte der Fahrbahn brauchen, sondern auch noch die Hälfte meiner Spur.

Nicht zuletzt solche Fahrer haben schon des öfteren mein Auto gestreift oder Bekanntschaft mit meinem Seitenspiegel gemacht. Und das obwohl ich schon sehr an der Seite fahre und mein i10 relativ schmal ist...


----------



## myadictivo (2. Juni 2011)

tja..motorradfahren bedeutet halt mal ein großes maß an beherrschung mit sich zu bringen. es verleitet einfach zu sehr zum rasen und überholen. bin selbst paar jahre ne 600er bandit gefahren und wurde auch oft schwach.
zum glück ist nix passiert. bei schönem wetter kracht es hier jedes wochenende und tödliche unfälle sind eigentlich auch keine seltenheit. aber bringt wohl nix an den verstand zu appelieren, wenn die rechte hand am gas dreht gehts im oberstübchen bei manchen halt aus.
teilweise sind hier straßen am wochenende extra gesperrt für motorradfahrer (unter der woche darf man sich aber die köppe einrennen..)

naja..aber ich will nicht so sein, gehinamoutierte schwachmaten gibts überall. im auto, aufm motorrad, aufm rad und aufm fußweg. die worte sich vorausschauhend zu verhalten, nicht auf sein recht zu bestehen und mit den fehlern anderer zu rechnen wurden einem doch während der führerscheinprüfungszeit nicht umsonst x mal bis zum erbrechen in den schädel gedrückt.


----------



## tonygt (2. Juni 2011)

Ich muss selbst sagen das ich Motorrad fahrer nicht als allzu schlimm empfinde, es gibt sicherlich immer wieder welche die wie die Beklopten irgendwo rum fahren und sonst was machen aber bei Motorrädern ist es halt leider so, das sie oftmals die schwächeren sind bei Unfällen. Viel Gefährlicher finde ich dann stellenweise Autofahrer die auf engen unübersichtlichen Landstraßen, der Meinung sind einen genau in einer Kurve überholen zu müssen weil man halt nur 80 fährt, weil man die Strecke nicht kennt.
Ich selbst bin froh das ich nicht Motorradfahre, was ich schon alles für Storys über Motorrad Unfälle gehört hab, da bin ich selbst froh das ich bei der Zweirädigen unmotorisieretn Variante ,des Fahrrads geblieben bin. Damit muss ich nur mit 30 km/h durch den Wald brettern und es macht denke ich genau soviel Spaß wie mit 100 km/h aufwärts mitm Motorrad zu fahren.


----------



## MrBrownie (2. Juni 2011)

Ich mag Motorräder und Züge !


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Juni 2011)

Mir gehen Motorräder (und auch Quads) in der Stadt auf die Nerven. Leider wohne ich direkt an einer Hauptstraße und hier brettern die immerzu durch - hin und her. Scheißlaut sind sie außerdem. Letztes Jahr ist einer, der sich wohl sehr cool fühlte und auf dem Hinterrad anfuhr (keine Ahnung, wie genau das heißt, ist mir auch egal), weggerutscht und gegen die nächste Hauswand gekracht - tot. Wenigstens hat er nicht gleich noch einen Fußgänger mitgenommen. Man sollte die Dinger in der Stadt verbieten.


----------



## tonygt (2. Juni 2011)

Nennt sich Wheelie


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mir gehen Motorräder (und auch Quads) in der Stadt auf die Nerven. Leider wohne ich direkt an einer Hauptstraße und hier brettern die immerzu durch - hin und her. Scheißlaut sind sie außerdem. Letztes Jahr ist einer, der sich wohl sehr cool fühlte und auf dem Hinterrad anfuhr (keine Ahnung, wie genau das heißt, ist mir auch egal), weggerutscht und gegen die nächste Hauswand gekracht - tot. Wenigstens hat er nicht gleich noch einen Fußgänger mitgenommen. Man sollte die Dinger in der Stadt verbieten.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das unabsichtlich passiert sein könnte? Mir ist das auch schon mehrmals passiert - vor allem bei der Hayabusa. Hat man oftmals gar keine wirkliche Kontrolle darüber. Die Kupplung zu schnell kommen lassen oder im 1. Gang zu viel Gas geben und schon überschlägt man sich rückwärts.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin recht lange Motorrad gefahren und mein Fazit: Wer sich an die Verkehrsregeln hält, der überlebt die Autofahrer nicht.



Wieso? Was passiert denn, wenn man sich an die Verkehrsregeln hält?

Edit: Ich fahre auch Motorrad, aber auch nur, weil ich mit 16/17 nichts anderes fahren kann - abgesehen von Auto mit 17, aber da muss ich ja Eltern mitnehmen ... Mit 18 werden ich dann aus finanziellen Gründen aufs Motorrad verzichten, Auto ist teuer genug, vielleicht fahr ich ab 25 oder so mal wieder, da kann man gleich offen fahren (die armen Motorräder, die immer gedrosselt werden, das ist doch nicht gut fürn Motor ...). Einen Wheelie habe ich noch nie hinbekommen (nicht mal mit meinem Fahrrad) - naja, mit 10 PS geht das vermutlich gar nicht  ... Und ich werde sowas auch nicht unbedingt machen, wenn ich irgendwann wieder Motorrad fahren sollte. Also ich werde vernünftig fahren, falls ich dann mal wieder Motorrad fahre.

Persönlich sind mir aber als Motorradfahrer auch schon einige Sachen passiert, z.B. wollte mir jemand die Vorfahrt nehmen, ist aber nochmal gut ausgegangen ^^ ... Und einmal beim Bremesen ist mir fast einer hinten reingefahren - da musste ich bremsen, weil vor mir einer gebremst hat, vermutlich wegen Fußgängern, die die Straße überqueren wollten, an so einem Weg, der natürlich mitten über die Bundesstraße führt, wo damals 100 km/h erlaubt waren! Der Typ hinter mir ist aber auch zu dicht aufgefahren, glaube ich ...



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das unabsichtlich passiert sein könnte? Mir ist das auch schon mehrmals passiert - vor allem bei der Hayabusa. Hat man oftmals gar keine wirkliche Kontrolle darüber. Die Kupplung zu schnell kommen lassen oder im 1. Gang zu viel Gas geben und schon überschlägt man sich rückwärts.



Oha ... mir passierts beim Auto immer, dass die Reifen durchdrehen, wenn ich zu viel Gas gebe


----------



## Slayed (2. Juni 2011)

Fahr selbst "Motorrad" also nein, eigentlich Leichtkraftrad (125ccm 15ps), und ich find es ist en Segen.

@ myadictivo: Dass mit der beherrschung geb ich dir zu 100% recht.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> Fahr selbst "Motorrad" also nein, eigentlich Leichtkraftrad (125ccm 15ps), und ich find es ist en Segen.
> 
> @ myadictivo: Dass mit der beherrschung geb ich dir zu 100% recht.



Naja, 80 km/h ist auch nicht so dolle ... aber die meisten nehmen ja einfach die Drosselung raus 

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich explizit gesagt habe, der Händler soll die Drosselung reinbauen ... ich habe sogar dafür bezahlt. Ich persönlich habe am Motorrad nichts geändert, außer das Standgas reduziert, weil meine Maschine immer so laut wurde ... Naja, trotz eingebauter Drossel fährt mein Motorrad nicht nur deutlich mehr als 80, sondern auch mehr als 100! Aber was soll ich machen? Wenn ich den Händler mehrmals drauf anspreche und er nichts ändert, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter ...

Was total nervig ist an Motorrädern, ist, dass man 1. nichts transportieren kann, außer das, was in den eher kleinen Rucksack passt und 2. nur einen einzigen mitnehmen kann - und wenn man ihn dann mitnimmt, kommt man mit einer 125er kaum vom Fleck, da man ja nur 15 PS hat - mein Motorrad hat allerdings nur 10 PS, da ist das noch extremer ...


----------



## ADLER78 (2. Juni 2011)

Nerven ohne Ende. Nur die Wenigsten scheinen sich an die allgemein gültigen Verkehrsregeln zu halten. Sie rasen oft ohne Hirn und Verstand und bringen, gerade bei riskanten Überholaktionen oft auch die entgegenkommenden Fahrzeuge in arge Bedrängnis. Bin bereits mehrfach versucht gewesen, einfach gnadenlos weiterzufahren, damit die mal lernen, dass sie sich nicht wie die Axt im Walde aufführen können, nur weil sie schneller können und vermeintlich weniger Platz brauchen.

Ich bin ganz klar für gesonderte Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen für M-Radfahrer und härtere Strafen incl. doppelter Punktezahl in Flensburg.

Wie in so vielen Bereichen gilt auch hier: Wenn sich jeder an die geltenden Regeln hält gäbe es auch keine Probleme. Leider tun es die Mehrzahl der M-Radfahrer nicht. Dass es dann verärgerte Autofahrer gibt, die blockieren oder eben nicht Platz machen (was sie auch nicht müssen!) ist IMO dann nur verständlich. Hat man, wie wir, ein Kind im Auto, spielt man halt aber doch meißt den Klügeren, weil man die Familie nicht gefährden will.

Und wenn ich hier was von "schwer zu kontrollieren" lese, dann muss ich ganz klar sagen: Was nicht kontrollierbar ist, gehört nicht auf die Straße.
Klingt jetzt alles wohl ziemlich hart, aber so oft, wie die für riskante Momente sorgen, sind sie einfach ein rotes Tuch für mich.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Motorräder sind vollwertige Verkehrsteilnehmer und brauchen rein rechtlich eine komplette Spur.


Sorry, aber das ist völliger Blödsinn. Leider sind viele Autofahrer tatsächlich dieser völlig falschen Meinung.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Warum sollten als an Ampeln für einige Verkehrsteilnehmer andere Regeln gelten?


Solange man nicht die Fahrspur verlässt, und nur links vorbeifährt ist es laut STVO nicht verboten.


----------



## Lakor (2. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Solange man nicht die Fahrspur verlässt, und nur links vorbeifährt ist es laut STVO nicht verboten.



Sie sollten aber trotzdem niemanden behindern. Und mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie des öfteren die Fahrspur verlassen und die Linksabbieger Spur benutzen, oder gleich rechts vorbeifahren, ist es trotzdem nicht in Ordnung wenn sie einen behindern.

Ich spreche da grade von Rollerfahrern, aber auch von Motorrädern, welche langsam fahren. Sie dürfen gerne vor mich, aber wenn sie dann nicht Gas geben, dann muss ich sie überholen. So weit so gut, aber wenn ein bereits überholter Kraftradfahrer mich an der nächsten roten Ampel einholt und sich wieder vor mich stellt, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach falsch.

Er nötigt mich praktisch zum Überholen und das stellt wiederum ein vermeidbares Risiko da. Ich bin keiner der auf Biegen und Brechen ohne Rücksicht überholt, aber prinzipiell ist es immer sicherer wenn man nicht überholen muss.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juni 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Er nötigt mich praktisch zum Überholen und das stellt wiederum ein vermeidbares Risiko da. Ich bin keiner der auf Biegen und Brechen ohne Rücksicht überholt, aber prinzipiell ist es immer sicherer wenn man nicht überholen muss.


Das wäre in soweit richtig, wenn Du Dich genauso an die Verkehrsregeln halten würdest. Deiner Aussage nach, bist Du selbst ja gerade in der Nacht schneller unterwegs. Von daher solltest Du vielleicht erst einmal mit der Kritik bei Dir selbst anfangen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das wäre in soweit richtig, wenn Du Dich genauso an die Verkehrsregeln halten würdest. Deiner Aussage nach, bist Du selbst ja gerade in der Nacht schneller unterwegs. Von daher solltest Du vielleicht erst einmal mit der Kritik bei Dir selbst anfangen.



Wie ich schon oben schrieb: Jeder bricht Verkehrsregeln. Wenn das ein Autofahrer macht, ist das okey. Wenn es jedoch ein Motorradfahrer macht, muss man gleich allen den Führerschein entziehen. Widerliche Scheinheiligkeit dieser Verkehrsaposteln.


----------



## Maximolider (2. Juni 2011)

hiho....

ich fahre jetzt seid 20 jahren motorrad und mir macht es immernoch spaß,werde das wohl bis zur rente so weiterführen...^^

es gibt sicherlich einige probleme zwischen motorrad und autofahrer,aber andere punktestaffelungen und geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen zu fordern ist schon sehr abstrus,sperrt ja auch niemand strecken für autos.
es ist halt nur ein kleiner teil der biker,die negativ auffallen,die meisten bewegen sich wohl wie autofahrer auch im toleranzbereich der stvo.
leider werden über 70% aller motorradunfälle schuldhaft durch autofahrer verursacht,hier liegt der hase im pfeffer und es muss endlich mehr in der fahrerausbildung dafür getan werden.
wir deutschen sollten uns manchmal vieleicht auch ein paar scheiben bei den italienern und franzosen abschneiden,dort wird deutlich mehr rücksicht auf andere verkehrsteilnehmer genommen als hier,vor allem auf motorräder und roller,da hat man solche probleme nicht beim vorbeifahren im stau und an der ampel.
das einzige was wirklich hilft ist gegenseitige rücksichtnahme und weniger oberlehrerhaftes,aber da tun wir uns in deutschland schwer mit.

ach ja,nochmal kurz zum durchschlängeln und an der ampel vorfahren.wer einmal selbst im sommer mit einem lederkombi,den dazugehörigen protectoren und rückenprotector(schildkröte) gefahren ist,der versteht jeden motorradfahrer,der genau das macht,wenn man länger steht läuft das wasser bis in die stiefel und mein luftgekühlter motor wird auch irgendwann zu heiß,da hilft nur fahren.

in diesem sinne,

Oliver


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das unabsichtlich passiert sein könnte? Mir ist das auch schon mehrmals passiert - vor allem bei der Hayabusa. Hat man oftmals gar keine wirkliche Kontrolle darüber. Die Kupplung zu schnell kommen lassen oder im 1. Gang zu viel Gas geben und schon überschlägt man sich rückwärts.


Wer nicht in der Lage ist, dass Mopped schon nicht im ersten Gang zu beherschen, der sollte so ein Teil auch nicht fahren. Für so etwas gibt es keine Entschuldigung. Die Hayabusa hat übrigens eine sehr saubere Kraftentfaltung, da gibt es ganz andere Granaten. Das wüsstest Du, wenn Du tatsächlich schon so lange Motorrad gefahren wärst, wie Du angeblich behauptest. Mir kommen da so meine Zweifel, es sei denn Du bist auf wundersame Weise vor dem 20ten Lebensjahr an den großen Schein gekommen. Warte mal ... Taschenrechner raus und ein Abgleich mit Deinem Profil ... oha das sind ja maximal 2 Jahre, sprich 2 Saisons mit richtigen Moppeds.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das unabsichtlich passiert sein könnte? Mir ist das auch schon mehrmals passiert - vor allem bei der Hayabusa. Hat man oftmals gar keine wirkliche Kontrolle darüber. Die Kupplung zu schnell kommen lassen oder im 1. Gang zu viel Gas geben und schon überschlägt man sich rückwärts.



Passiert mir eher beim Autofahren, also mal zu viel Gas gegeben und schon drehen die Reifen durch ...


----------



## Lakor (2. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das wäre in soweit richtig, wenn Du Dich genauso an die Verkehrsregeln halten würdest. Deiner Aussage nach, bist Du selbst ja gerade in der Nacht schneller unterwegs. Von daher solltest Du vielleicht erst einmal mit der Kritik bei Dir selbst anfangen.



Das ist im Kontext falsch rüber gekommen. 

Was ich meine sind Motoradfahrer welche wirklich langsam fahren. Ich kann es einem Harley Fahrer wirklich nicht verübeln, wenn er auf seinem Bock langsam durch die Gegend fährt, ich würde es nicht anders tun, ABER wenn ich in Eile bin, dann möchte ich auf einer Straße wo ich 100 fahren darf, auch 100 fahren können, und nicht 60 oder 70. 

Natürlich weiß ich, dass ich wenn ich zu schnell fahre keinerlei Rechtsansprüche habe, aber wenn er merkt dass ich konstant 15-20 kmh schneller fahre, dann ist es doch trotz und alledem nicht nötig sich an der Ampel wieder vor mich zu stellen. Ich lasse mich von Verkehrsteilnehmern überholen wenn sie schneller sein wollen als ich und ich überhole welche, welche langsamer fahren wollen als ich.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie ich schon oben schrieb: Jeder bricht Verkehrsregeln. Wenn das ein Autofahrer macht, ist das okey. Wenn es jedoch ein Motorradfahrer macht, muss man gleich allen den Führerschein entziehen. Widerliche Scheinheiligkeit dieser Verkehrsaposteln.



Ich bin nicht scheinheilig in dem Sinne. Ich weiß, dass ich zu schnell bin und ich weiß, dass ich deswegen auch anpassen muss. Ich nehme trotzdem Rücksicht und fahre umsichtig, sonst hätte ich schon längst einen Unfall gebaut. Zu schnell beudetet nicht dass ich mit 120 durch eine Fußgänger Zone heize, sondern nur da schnell fahre, wo ich nach Wissen und Gewissen auch schnell fahren kann. Da ist dann nur die Frage ob diverse Motoradfahrer es mit ihrem Gewissen verinbaren können mich immer wieder zum überholen zu nötigen. 

Sie haben in dem Sinne keinen Erziehungsauftrag für mich, mich hinter ihnen zu halten und dafür zu sorgen, dass ich langsam fahre. 

Versteht mich in dem Sinne nicht falsch, ich denke jeder sollte fahren wie es ihm beliebt (im Rahmen des Sicheren selbstverständlich, der Ghostrider macht natürlich Mist, das will ich gar nicht relativieren), aber dann soll er Rücksicht auf andere nehmen. Ich nehme Rücksicht auf andere, also finde ich, dass ich es auch erwarten kann, dass andere Rücksicht nehmen. Vielleicht ein wenig blauäugig, aber ich finde so sollte es in der Theorie sein.


----------



## Lakor (2. Juni 2011)

Edit-Doppelpost-Fail, sorry


----------



## Makalvian (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe nichts gegen Motorrad-Fahrer, wüsste ich nicht selbst das ich mit so nem teil nur tot fahren würde hätte ich schon längst eine.
In gewisser weise kann ich jeden Motorrad-Fahrer nachvollziehen, da ein Motorrad einfach nur dafür da ist schnell zu fahren.

Das einzigste was mich jedesmal erschrickt, ist das bei uns in der Ecke wenn wieder gutes Wetter wird ca 2-3 tote am Wochenende gibt.
Die vorherigen Jahre war es noch besser, gerade durch die einfache Leitplanken, gab es viele schwer verletzte die einfach unten drunter durch geruscht sind.
Seit ca einem Jahr sind die Strecken in den scharfen kurven gerade aber mit doppelten Leiplanken abgesichert.

Ansonstens sehe ich es eigentlich fast wie bei jedem Autofahrer, sie können so schnell fahren wie sie wollen.
Problematisch ist halt immer nur das dabei fast immer andere gefährdet werden.


----------



## Maximolider (3. Juni 2011)

hiho...

du weisst aber schon,das es totaler nonsens ist,das motorräder nur zum schnell fahren sind? wenn nicht,weisst du es jetzt....^^
(gibt einen haufen bikes die für alles mögliche taugen,aber nicht zum schnell fahren)

Oliver


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wobei Motorräder meistens noch gehen, die Roller-Fahrer sind schlimmer. Für diese "coolen" Pseudogangster auf Ihren aufgemotzten Staubsaugern wünsch ich mir regelmäßig ne Tür Rechts die man per Knopfdruck aufspringen lassen kann -.-
> 
> Gegen normal fahrende Motorrad-Fahrer hab ich nix, wems Spaß macht.




seh ich mit den scheiss motorrollern genauso...wenn ich die typen da drauf schon seh muss ich kotzen.meist son schlacks der den helm so halb aufgesetzt hat(ganz aufzusetzen scheint bei denen verpönt zu sein) udn dann bei irre viel lärm nicht von der stelle kommen,sich aber an einem an der ampel vorbeidrücken. nur das man sie bei ihren 40 km/h 100 m weiter wieder überholen muss und zusätzlich stinken auch noch die teile...
hab son nachbar mit so einem teil.geht ein tierisch aufn sack wenn der nachts sein roller rausholt udn die steigung aus der tiefgarage raufprügelt.da hat dann die nachbarschaft zwei blocks weiter noch was davon
gegen motorradfahrer hab ich gar nix.beneide die zwar im stau,aber bemitleide die allerdings auch bei regen.schlecht ist auch das man maximal einen mitnehmen kann und so gut wie gar nix transportiert bekommt(ausser in asien)


----------



## Loony555 (3. Juni 2011)

Wir haben im Nachbarort einen drei Mann "Club", jeder mit so einer übelst hergetunten Rennschüssel, die an schönen Tagen (also quasi das ganze Wochenende) nichts besseres zu tun haben, als hier den ganzen Tag zwei, drei oder auch viermal die Stunde hin- und her zu fahren. Aber nicht etwa "normal", sondern mit 150 Sachen, 180 Dezibel und 20.000 Umdrehungen durch den Ort.  Und die Schüsseln sind so laut, dass man im Garten sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr versteht, wenn die ankommen, und kleine Kinder, die zu Besuch sind, und das nicht gewöhnt sind, sich die Ohren zuhalten und anfangen zu weinen. (Alles schon erlebt!)

Das kotzt alle Bewohner hier dermaßen an, die hier im Ort an der Strasse wohnen, aber man hat ja keine Handhabe. Wir wohnen auf dem Dorf, hier kommt höchstens mal alle vier Wochen ein Polizeiauto (auf der Durchreise) durchgefahren. 

Früher oder später wird sich das Problem eh von selbst lösen, wenn sich der erste von denen tot fährt (was bei deren Fahrweise jederzeit passieren kann, die fahren ja nicht nur innerorts so), und ich hoffe, dass er dann niemanden mitnimmt, denn so wie die fahren, kann das leicht auch mal ein Kind oder einen Fußgänger erwischen.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe den Spaß an Motorrädern, denke aber trotzdem, das einige es ganz schön übertreiben.

Ich wohne in einer ländlichen Gegend, ergo an einer gut gebauten Landstraße, die die 100 auch bequem für Autos erlaubt.

Gerade hier gibt es natürlich viele Motorradfahrer und auch genauso regelmäßig Unfälle, die auch jährlich im Tod einiger Leute enden. Man hofft ja immer, das irgendwann die 30.000 Einwohner ausgehen, aber bisher irre ich.

Mir gefällt das Verhalten einfach oft nicht. Man muss nicht aus dem Nichts kommen, seine Maschine überfordern und knapp den Autos ausweichen. Genauso wenig muss man nicht gegen annahenden Gegenverkehr noch vorher überholen.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2011)

fahren macht spass. hinter austos herschleichen nicht .. also schaut man, dass man so schnell wie möglich vorbeikommt und mit seiner maschine spass haben kann.

ich fahre aber immer in dem bewusstsein, dass ich der schwächere bin. also pass ich auf, wer wann wo fährt und ne gefahr für mich darstellen könnte. dazu gehört im zweifelsfall abstand und bremsbereitschaft. oder man überholt denjenigen sehr schnell .. 

wer sich totfahren will soll das gerne tun. das hat nix mit motorrad oder auto zu tun. mir tun die biker leid, die unfälle hatten und dafür nix können, weil die autofahrer scheisse gebaut haben.


----------



## Yoshitomo (3. Juni 2011)

also ich bin leidenschaftlicher Pässesammler (Gebirgspässe für diejenigen die nicht wissen was damit gemeint ist) mit dem Mopped (KLE 500). Das Bike hat grade mal 50 PS, somit nicht zum Rasen geeignet und ist sehr handlich. Für den Richtigen Moppedfahrer gibts kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur die falschen Klamotten .

Aber immer wenn ich aufs Bike steige fange ich ne gedankliche Strichliste an, wieviele Autofahrer mir wieder ganz klar die Vorfahrt nehmen. Du stehst an der Kreuzung und von links kommt einer angetuckert, seinen Blick spürst wie er Dir durch die Pupillen ins Kleinhirn guckt.... trotzdem wird nicht angehalten obwohl das Verkehrsschild "Vorfahrt gewähren" befiehlt. Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin und im Spiegel ein Motorrad kommen sehe, dann fahr ich eben bißl weiter rechts daß er vorbei kann und im Stau muß man eh soweit zur Seite fahren für die Rettungsgasse daß der durchfahrende Moppedfahrer nicht stört. Die meisten regen sich eh bloß drüber auf weil sie´s selber nicht können fahren aber 7 Km weit auf der Standspur bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt und wenn da dann einer 100m vor der Ausfahrt mit nem geplatzen Reifen steht ist der der Blitzableiter.

Ich finde daß jeder Autofahrer auch mal Motorrad und Motorradfahrer auch mal länger autofahren müssen sollten, damit sie sehen wie das ist als der jeweilig andere Verkehrsteilnehmer unterwegs zu sein. Die oft aggressive Fahrweise von manchen Roller oder Mofafahrern erlebe ich fast nur von Radfahrern.... bei denne sieht Rot an der Ampel wohl anders aus und bei der Radprüfung in der Schule bekommen die vermutlich gesagt daß man LKW´S und Autos Rechts überholen muß.




Grüße


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Früher oder später wird sich das Problem eh von selbst lösen




jo,wenn sie autoführerschein haben...


----------



## Loony555 (3. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,wenn sie autoführerschein haben...



Leider nein. Die fahren ja alle so 600 Kubik aufwärts Rennmotorräder (kenne mich da nicht aus), die haben mit Sicherheit alle einen Autolappen.


----------



## pampam (3. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLA4M4GrikQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video finde ich ganz interessant. Zeigt einige Szenen, die einem jeden Tag auf dem Motorrad passieren... inkl. einem Rennradfahrer


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. Juni 2011)

Nachdem mir ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrt genommen hat (und dann Fahrerflucht beging), weil er mich nicht sah, ich mit meinem Zweirad gegen das Auto und selbst über das Auto flog und mit 3 gebrochenen Knochen ins Krankenhaus mußte, fahre ich nicht mehr Motorrad.


***edit *** 
Noch was vergessen. Außerdem steht ein kleines Holzkreuz bei mir um die Ecke auf einer Landstraße durch den Wald. Der Name auf dem Kreuz ist der eines der Leute, mit denen ich Abitur gemacht habe... Nein, mir ist Motorrad fahren zu gefährlich geworden...
***

Motorradfahrer lasse ich im Stau gern durch, besonders wenns warm ist, ich weiß, wie das in der Lederkluft in der prallen Sonne ohne Fahrtwind ist... Bei Rollerfahrern sehe ich das komischerweise auch etwas anders, die drängeln sich an der Ampel vor und fahren dann mit 25-30 kmh schööööön langsaaaaaam mitten auf der Spur, so dass keiner überholen kann.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe... Letztens fuhr ich mit ca. 170 auf der linken Spur auf der A7. Und ich wurde von einem Motorrad LINKS (!) überholt. Naja... Es gibt bestimmt Menschen, die sich über eine Organspende freuen...


----------



## myadictivo (3. Juni 2011)

Maximolider schrieb:


> hiho...
> 
> du weisst aber schon,das es totaler nonsens ist,das motorräder nur zum schnell fahren sind? wenn nicht,weisst du es jetzt....^^
> (gibt einen haufen bikes die für alles mögliche taugen,aber nicht zum schnell fahren)
> ...



naja komm..jede maschine mit 27/34 ps zieht an der ampel schon weg und die beschleunigung und damit das überholen ist schon verführerisch.
und wer fährt sowas ? sogar die kleinen einsteiger bikes mit 500ccm haben doch schon mehr ps. meine 600er wurde als "damenmotorrad" gehandhabt, weil das schon mit die kleinste war. und das mit 80ps hatte die glaub und von 0-100 hab ich die auch in irgendwie ~4 sekunden gezogen.
jetzt kann man sich natürlich drüber streiten ob wir "übermotorisierte" motorräder und autos überhaupt brauchen. meiner ansicht nach nicht. aber wir sind halt nicht soweit, dass man mit 3liter autos genüßlich dahinpendeln kann


----------



## Slayed (3. Juni 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja komm..jede maschine mit 27/34 ps zieht an der ampel schon weg und die beschleunigung und damit das überholen ist schon verführerisch.
> und wer fährt sowas ?



Motorrad-Fahranfänger, zur Zeit gibts noch ein Gesetz welches zu einer 2 Jährigen Drosselung auf 34Ps nach dem Erwerb des Führerscheins nötigt.
Wird aber ab 2012/13 (weiß nicht genau) wahrscheinlich schwinden und auf ne 50Ps Drosselung angehoben werden.

Und an der Ampel zieh ich mit meinen 15Ps schon weg 

Mfg Slayed


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> Motorrad-Fahranfänger, zur Zeit gibts noch ein Gesetz welches zu einer 2 Jährigen Drosselung auf 34Ps nach dem Erwerb des Führerscheins nötigt.
> Wird aber ab 2012/13 (weiß nicht genau) wahrscheinlich schwinden und auf ne 50Ps Drosselung angehoben werden.
> 
> Und an der Ampel zieh ich mit meinen 15Ps schon weg
> ...



Ich finde, selbst 34PS ist für ein Motorrad nicht wenig. Man darf da als Vergleich nicht das Auto heranziehen (wie es viele tun), denn ein Motorrad ist nicht mal halb so schwer wie ein Kleinwagen, ist ja klar dass der auch mit 34 Pferdestärken ordentlich abzieht.

Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt, sind diese Adrenalinjunkies, die irgendwie nie genug bekommen können, sei es in Sachen PS, in Sachen Nervenkitzel oder in Sachen Gefährdung anderer (letzter Punkt natürlich immer indirekt und meist nicht gewollt).
Viele Leute geben sich mit immer weniger zufrieden, gerade bei Extremsportlern oder eben auch Motorradfahrern hab ich die Erfahrung aus dem Bekanntenkreis gemacht.

Schade eigentlich, aber es deckt sich mit dem restlichen Gesellschaftlichen Trend hin zum "höher, schneller, weiter" - ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Danke fürs Vid.... besonders interessant fand ich den Danke Gruß


----------



## myadictivo (3. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich finde, selbst 34PS ist für ein Motorrad nicht wenig.



so siehts aus. dann find ich schon bedenklich, dass die 34ps grenze angehoben werden soll. aber das ist halt der markt. es will keiner mehr so "kleine" motorräder und wie gesagt, die ganzen einstiegsmotorräder der 500er klasse haben schon mehr ps unterm tank.
naja..kann man eh nix ändern dran


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen Motorradfahrer, klar überholen die gerne mal in komischen Situationen aber ich mach dann einfach Platz fahr recht weit rechts und die Sache ist durch, da reg ich mich doch nich drüber auf.
Viel Schlimmer finde ich da die bekannten Autofahrer, hauptsächlich BMW und Mercedes Fahrer, wenn die zum überholen ansetzen und man sieht scheiße das wird eng. Die ziehen raus ohne Gnade und wollen vorbei. Wenn ich in solchen Situationen (Ich fahr nie langsam aber halte mich so gut es geht an Geschwindigkeiten) nicht schon des öfteren fast ne Vollbremsung durchgezogen hätte damit die Herren vorbei kommen bevor sie der Gegenverkehr erwischt hätte, wären wohl ein paar heftige Dinge passiert. Ich fahr im Moment nen kleinen Corsa der ist in der Beschleunigung nunmal nich so stark^^.

Was ich in letzter Zeit auch viel beobachte sind auf Autobahnen die Leute die auf der linken Spur unterwegs sind mit 150+ ich rechte spur ganz rechts Ausfahrt. Dann kommt das Schild 100m und denen auf links fällt plötzlich ein "Scheiße hier muss ich runter" also geben sie noch mehr Gas Schneiden mich nur um die Ausfahrt zu bekommen. Da bekomme ich immer Herzflimmern. 
Bei Motorradfahrern ist mir so ein Verhalten eigentlich noch nich unter gekommen, gut klar wird es auch solche Leute geben. Ich wohn auf dem Land und genieße es wenn ich auf der Landstraße unterwegs bin und mir dann son Motorradkorso mit älteren Maschinen entgegenkommt.

Edit: Ich habe nen 50cc Roller, mit dem meide ich allerdings jede größere Straße und versuche immer Schleichwege zu fahren oder wenn ich die Hauptstraße fahren muss dann so gut es geht aufm Standstreifen damit ich den Verkehr nicht behindere. Das ist für mich entspannter und auch für die Autofahrer die Problemlos an mir vorbei fahren können.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich hier lesen muss, wie intolerant einige Leute gegenüber Motorradfahrern sind, dann wird mir so einiges klar. Bei einigen Leuten hier hat man das Gefühl, dass wenn Sie etwas zu sagen hätten, Sie Motorräder komplett verbieten würden. Das sind dann in der Regel die Leute die dann die Straße lieber dicht machen, als einen Motorradfahrer passieren zu lassen. Traurig so etwas. Da kann ich mir als Inhaber aller Klassen bis auf Bus nur ein wenig mehr Hirn für manche Verkehrsteilnehmer wünschen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Juni 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> aber wir sind halt nicht soweit, dass man mit 3liter autos genüßlich dahinpendeln kann


Also ich kann mit meinem 3 Liter Youngtimer genüsslich dahinpendeln. Ist übrigens ein *530i *


----------



## Lakor (3. Juni 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Viel Schlimmer finde ich da die bekannten Autofahrer, hauptsächlich BMW und Mercedes Fahrer, wenn die zum überholen ansetzen und man sieht scheiße das wird eng. Die ziehen raus ohne Gnade und wollen vorbei. Wenn ich in solchen Situationen (Ich fahr nie langsam aber halte mich so gut es geht an Geschwindigkeiten) nicht schon des öfteren fast ne Vollbremsung durchgezogen hätte damit die Herren vorbei kommen bevor sie der Gegenverkehr erwischt hätte, wären wohl ein paar heftige Dinge passiert. Ich fahr im Moment nen kleinen Corsa der ist in der Beschleunigung nunmal nich so stark^^.



Das stimmt, ist mir auch schon öfter vorgekommen.

Viel schlimmer finde ich dann aber noch die umgekehrte Situation, ist mir erst gestern Abend wieder vorgekommen.

Gut ausgebaute Landstraße, 100 ist erlaubt, vor mir fährt ein Audi A3 70 km/h. Ich setze zum überholen an, schere aus, in dem Moment wo ich neben ihm bin beschleunigt er. Und ich fahre nunmal nur einen Polo 6N (1,4L; 60 PS). Ich hatte zwar zu Anfang noch mehr Schwung als er, aber bevor ich vor ihn einscheren konnte war er wieder neben und kurz darauf vor mir. Ich hab mich wieder hinter ihm eingeordnet.

Interessanterweise hat er aber dann wieder auf 80 km/h runtergebremst, was mich fast zur Weißglut getrieben hätte. Beim nächsten Anlauf hat er mich dann zwar überholen lassen, aber bei einem kurzen Blick nach rechts habe ich nur ein hämisches Grinsen eines 40 Jährigen, welcher sich wahrscheinlich in einer Midlife Crisis befindet, gesehen.
So ein Verhalten ist mir bei Motoradfahrern noch nie unter gekommen, also wenn nur gegen sie wettern will, ist das einfach falsch. Es gibt auch genauso Idioten unter den Autofahrern, schätze sie fallen nur meist nicht so sehr auf, aber Leute die vierrädig fahren als besser darzustellen wäre vollkommen falsch.


----------



## Bodensee (3. Juni 2011)

es ist wie alles im Leben, Rücksicht nehmen auf andere. Will heissen, die Autofahrer müssen sich im klaren sein was ein Motorrad leistet, das es in einer Kurve schnell mal auf 2 Meter breite kommt. Anders rum müssen sich die Motorradfahrer bewusst sein, das sie für Autofahrer eine kleine Silouette bilden, die man nicht sofort erkennt. Dann ist es vielfach schon zu spät. Desshalb: slow down, take it easy.


----------



## Maximolider (3. Juni 2011)

hiho....

es ist nunmal so das motorräder aufgrund ihres leistungsgewichtes deutlich schneller beschleunigen als autos,die frage ist immer,was man daraus macht.wenn da ein hirnloser draufsitzt ist das natürlich käse,aber da begegnen mir mehr verrückte auto als moppedfahrer(ist ja auch logisch,gibt ca. 20 mal so viele davon...^^)
mein mopped hat zwar 1150 ccm aber auch "nur" 85 ps,da wird keiner belästigt durch den lärm,selbst wenn man mal ordentlich gas gibt,es kommt einfach immer nur auf den dran der draufsitzt. nur gegenseitige rücksichtnahme wird uns da helfen.
kurz zu den rollern,haben zum auto und motorrad auch einen,hat jedoch 125ccm und ist kein zweitakter(das sind die kleinen dinger die laut sind und stinken...) da fahre ich immer bis nach vorne mit an der ampel wenn keiner zumacht,bin aber immer als erster weg da sich ein autofahrer beim ampelstart richtig anstrengen muss um dran zu bleiben,stehe da also niemandem im weg.

in diesem sinne,

Oliver


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Juni 2011)

Das heißt also, wenn mir demnächst ein Motorrad entgegen kommt in einer schmalen Straße und ich das Hindernis auf meiner Seite habe, muss ich nicht anhalten?
Denn Motorradfahrern gehört keine ganze Spur ?
Gut zu wissen... und ich Trottel behandel sie immer noch als vollwertige Verkehrsteilnehmer...


----------



## Vertiga (3. Juni 2011)

Zwei einfache Dinge sind´s, wo ich immer wieder platzen möchte in Bezug auf Motorradfahrer.
Dabei sei gesagt, dass ich, wenn ich mal Urlaub habe selbst Motorrad fahre.

1. Wie unser "Pizzalieferant" bereits sagt. An einer roten Ampel/etc ganz nach vorn fahren.
Vollkommen legitim, mach ich auch. ABER: wenn "grün" kommt, muss rechts gedreht werden!!!!!! (Multiple Exclamationmarks)
Dann muss es heissen: Gummi auf Asphalt. Es muss kein Wheelie sein, Strassenverkehr ist kein Showprogramm,
aber, "sieh zu, dass du weg kommst. flott".
Wenn ich da vorne stehe mit meinem Vierrädrer, und der schiebt mit knapp 290PS nicht übel,
und dieser "Ich-habe-die-Freiheit-Schlängler" zeigt 40 cm vor mir, wie man in 8 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 kommt, ab da beginnen Probleme.


Wir versuchen gleichzeitig, den selben Raum einzunehmen. Nichts, wirklich garnichts ist nerviger, als beim Anfahren, und
ich möchte hier das FAHREN in anfahren betonen, als permanent mit der Bremse verzögern zu müssen.

2. Bergstrassen, Serpentinen usw.
Ich verstehe es einerseits. Es ist toll, wenn das Gefühl für das Bike da ist, sich richtig schön tief in die Kurven zu legen.
ABER... in seltenen Fällen ist es nicht sinnvoll, dafür das äusserste Kurveninnere einer Linkskurve zu wählen.
Es gibt Gegenverkehr, ab und an....und, dass der komplette Operkörper komplett in der Gegenfahrbahn hängt, macht
die Situation nicht attraktiver.
Aus Autofahrersicht: Saison 2010 hätte ich 4x Helmabdücke im Nummernschild sammeln können, wenn ich durchgetreten hätte.
da lag der Motorero so unnötig tief in meiner Gegenfahrerspur, weil er unbedingt das innerste Innere der Kurve zirkeln musste.


In drei Fällen ging es sich mit einer Vollbremsung meinerseits und einem Hochrichten des Möchtegern-Selbstmörders knapp
aus, im letzen Fall ging auf meiner Seite ein Scheinwerfer flöten, während der Zweiradfahrer sich zur Beobachtung legen musste.
(Übrigens, mein Onkel, der mich auf den Geschmack brachte, mit dem Motarrad fahren )
Zum Glück ist nichts schlimmeres passiert.


MfG
Vertiga


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das heißt also, wenn mir demnächst ein Motorrad entgegen kommt in einer schmalen Straße und ich das Hindernis auf meiner Seite habe, muss ich nicht anhalten?
> Denn Motorradfahrern gehört keine ganze Spur ?
> Gut zu wissen... und* ich Trottel* behandel sie immer noch als vollwertige Verkehrsteilnehmer...


Dem möchte ich gar nicht widersprechen, denn scheinbar willst oder kannst Du das hier nicht verstehen:


JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Solange man nicht die Fahrspur verlässt, und nur links vorbeifährt ist es laut STVO nicht verboten.


Wenn Du jemanden entgegen kommst, dann ist es nicht die gleiche Fahrspur. 

Also bevor Du hier weiter rumtönst, suche Dir eine Fahrschule die Dir die STVO nochmal erklärt.


----------



## Slayed (4. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das heißt also, wenn mir demnächst ein Motorrad entgegen kommt in einer schmalen Straße und ich das Hindernis auf meiner Seite habe, muss ich nicht anhalten?
> Denn Motorradfahrern gehört keine ganze Spur ?
> Gut zu wissen... und ich Trottel behandel sie immer noch als vollwertige Verkehrsteilnehmer...



Solang's für beide Verkehrsteilnehmer reicht is dass ja auch kein Problem, wenn du weiter fährst.


----------



## Deanne (4. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier lesen muss, wie intolerant einige Leute gegenüber Motorradfahrern sind, dann wird mir so einiges klar. Bei einigen Leuten hier hat man das Gefühl, dass wenn Sie etwas zu sagen hätten, Sie Motorräder komplett verbieten würden. Das sind dann in der Regel die Leute die dann die Straße lieber dicht machen, als einen Motorradfahrer passieren zu lassen. Traurig so etwas. Da kann ich mir als Inhaber aller Klassen bis auf Bus nur ein wenig mehr Hirn für manche Verkehrsteilnehmer wünschen.



/signed

Wenn jeder das Fahrzeug, mit dem er im Straßenverkehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat (bei mir sind es Rollerfahrer und LKWs), verbieten lassen würde, wären Deutschlands Straßen leergefegt. Rowdies gibt es überall, auf dem Motorrad, aber auch im Auto oder auf dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Terrascream (6. Juni 2011)

Motorradfahrer sichern mir meine Zukunft:>
Asozialer Spruch, aber wahr.

Im Grunde habe ich nichts gegen Motorradfahrer solange sie sich korrekt verhalten =)
Ich mag nur das RÄÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRRRRRRR nicht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2011)

Was mich am meisten an den (verbastelten) Dingern stört: Macht mehr Lärm als ein Bus mit 60 Leuten drin!


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2011)

Noch nie ein Problem mit einem Motorradfahrer gehabt (also das mich einer anmaulte und umgekehrt) und ich fahre 40.000Km pro Jahr auf unseren Strassen. Allerdings,  stehe ich grundsätzlich so, dass sie vorbeifahren können und in den meisten Fällen bedanken sie sich sogar mit der Hand oder dem Fuss.

Allerdings ist es mir auch schonmal passiert das ich einem die Vorfahrt nahm weil er einfach zu schnell war (laut zweier unabhängigen Gutachter war die Geschwindigkeit vor seinem Bremsvorgang zwischen 200 und 210Km/h), glücklicherweise ist ihm und mir nichts schwerwiegendes passiert und es blieb bei einem kaputten Motorrad und Auto.

Jeder sollte mal etwas mehr Rücksicht auf die anderen nehmen und dann wird unser Strassenalltag bedeutend stressfreier sein.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juni 2011)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten an den (verbastelten) Dingern stört: Macht mehr Lärm als ein Bus mit 60 Leuten drin!


Ist aber auch bedeutend schneller


----------



## pampam (6. Juni 2011)

Als ich heute mit dem Motorrad den Schauinsland hoch gefahren bin, kam mir ein Transporter bei ein paar leichten Kurven (Die Straße macht so Schlangenlinen, man könnte gerade durchfahren, würde aber den Gegenverkehr schneiden; war eigendlich sehr übersichtlich) entgegen. Der fuhr einfach geradeaus durch und ich musste ihm ausweichen, und dass bei leichter Schräglage. Bin zwar relativ zügig hochgefahren (soweit es die 34ps zulassen), aber dabei habe ich, außer zum überholen, nicht einmal meine Spur verlassen.

Passiert leider viel zu oft, dass Kurven geschnitten werden, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Fahrer mich genau gesehen hat, sowas muss wirklich nicht sein...




Edit: Also das Geräusch von Motorrädern finde ich nicht wirklich störend. Habe selbst auch nen anderen Auspuff drann und muss sagen, man wird im Verkehr viel besser wahrgenommen. Hört sich gut an und ist sicherer  Aber natürlich kann ich auch die Leute verstehen, die sich das an manchen Wochenenden den ganzen Tag anhören müssen, man muss ja auch nicht grade im 1. Gang durch nen Ort fahren. Was dagegen aber wirklich Störend ist, sind die hochgetunten Roller. Das ist einfach nur ein nerviger Ton. Dieses ewige MÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHH MÄHH MÄHH MÄHMÄHHH...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juni 2011)

Son' Moped ist doch erst richtig geil wenns ordentlich Krach macht!  Damit fährt man ja auch nicht in der Stadt rum daher sollte man sich daran nicht so sehr stören.. 
Also ich mach für unsere Zweirädler Platz und nehme eig. mehr Rücksicht als beispielsweise auf andere Autos, ich bin nur etwas neidisch wenn da jemand mit einer 600er/1000er Ninja oder BMW an mir vorbeischießt und ich grad zur Uni muss.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Juni 2011)

Naja auch wenn man hier nicht wirklich von Statistik sprechen kann, scheinen etwa 20% der Mopedfahrer rücksichtslos zu fahren .


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wird es nächstes Jahr zum ersten Mal ein Naked Bike:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

